# Campus Public Safety Officer, Part Time Bay Path University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Public Safety Officer, Part Time*
Bay Path University 
in Longmeadow, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Adjunct/Part-Time
*Posted:* 10/26/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Company Description:*
When Bay Path opened its doors to students in 1897, it had a very clear goal: to provide a practical, affordable, and career-oriented education to meet the needs of companies, organizations, and communities. From the beginning, Bay Path prided itself on being entrepreneurial, constantly pushing the boundaries of the academic experience to fit the student...to start them on the road of success. We still do.
Today, that spirit and philosophy is more important than ever in higher education. At Bay Path, it's not just the number and breadth of undergraduate and graduate programs that defines us-and we have many-but it is our ability to connect the classroom to learning to leadership to experience to career that is at the core of what we do best. We know the work that needs to be done.
Bay Path University, an independent and not-for-profit institution, was named Among Fastest Growing Baccalaureate Colleges by the Chronicle of Higher Education Almanac, and is a member of the Women's College Coalition. With a main campus in Longmeadow, MA and three satellite locations, (East Longmeadow, Sturbridge, Concord), Bay Path offers undergraduate, graduate (for women and men) degrees, and professional certificates.
We're committed to preparing our students to navigate a constantly changing world. Whether it is one of our innovative academic programs, groundbreaking online learning platform, or through our Women as Empowered Learners and Leaders initiative, we educate our students in ways that will help them to grow, learn to adapt, and always to flourish. Be part of the change.
We invite you to visit our website at www.baypath.edu where you can learn more about Bay Path University.

*Job Description:*

Position Code: CPSOF
Job Type: Part-time, Non-Exempt
Hours: 16 hours per week
Schedule: Hours and days vary; shifts including overnights, weekends, and evening, one weekend shift required from 12:00 AM to 8:00 AM.
Position Location: Longmeadow and East Longmeadow, MA
*Job Summary:*
The Campus Public Safety Officer supports and protects the campus community while providing exceptional customer service to students, faculty, staff, and visitors. The CPS officer is responsible for routine patrols of campus and outlying property in order to protect life and property. Responds to calls for service promptly while on foot or in a motor vehicle. Promotes and maintains favorable relations with all University constituents.
*Essential Duties: *

Patrol campus property in a vehicle or on foot, to provide security and control traffic.
Perform physical security checks of campus facilities, ensuring facilities are being used by appropriate personnel. 
Respond to emergency and non-emergency request for assistance. Activate and coordinate Police, Fire and EMS response as needed.
Monitors campus activities through pro-active patrol.
Observes, reports and identify persons involved in suspicious activities and ensures that unauthorized persons leave the campus.
Identify after hours' facilities issues and assist in the coordination of emergency maintenance response.
Escort students to residence halls and other campus locations as requested. 
Prepare detailed incident/investigative reports for use by the Department and University.
When assigned to East Longmeadow campus, may be required to cover reception desk and respond appropriately to phone calls, inquiries and visitors.
When assigned to East Longmeadow campus, secure the building at closing, including verifying no one is remaining in the building.
Provide escorts for administrative personnel.
Participates in crime prevention programs.
Direct traffic at all University functions and special events as needed.
Inspect and maintain departmental equipment to keep in reliable operating condition.
Responsible for the efficient performance of all duties in conformance with the rules, regulations, policies, procedures and orders contained in all manuals issued by the Department/University. 
This position is considered essential personnel. In the event of cancellation or delay of classes for any reason, essential personnel staff may be required to report to work. All essential personnel staff is responsible for reporting to work during and beyond their standard workweek days/hours due to inclement weather, emergency situations and special events as determined by the University or its designee.
Demonstrates civility and professional, customer-service oriented behavior at all times.
May be required to provide services at other University locations or for functions not held on University property as needed.
Attend trainings as required.
Complete any other assignments as directed by the University.

*Requirements:*

Strong interpersonal and communication skills; Ability to:
Maintain confidential information.
Exercise sound judgment and work independently.
Multitask in often time stressful situations.
Communicate orally and effectively provide general information.

High school diploma or GED. One year of security guard or law enforcement experience preferred. Associate's Degree in Criminal Justice or Law Enforcement beneficial.
Devoid of a Criminal record.
Valid U.S. driver's license with favorable driving record.
Must successfully pass the online Safe Driving Course and driving record check at time of hire and annually thereafter.
If you operate a University owned, leased or personal vehicle at any time while performing your duties you must follow all policies and procedures outlined in the Operations Manual. Additionally, you must report any driving offense, on or off company time, which causes a loss, suspension, or any other change in your license status. You must report this change within one business day of the offense. You can report this change to the Human Resource Department or your direct supervisor. Failure to do so can lead to disciplinary action, up to and including termination.
Ability to produce reports and documents in the English language with clearly organized thoughts using proper sentence structure, punctuation, and grammar. Basic computer skills with working knowledge of Microsoft Office/Word.
Currently CPR and First Aid certified or able to successfully complete certification at the time of hire and thereafter as required. Inability to successfully complete certification and/or recertification, as required, will be grounds for immediate termination as this is an essential function of the job.
Ability to establish and maintain effective working relationships with all members of the University community including students, faculty, staff, and administrators in a multicultural environment.
Ability to quickly analyze complex, sensitive and/or hazardous situations and issues, and quickly devise solutions and action plans.
Ability to work and remain calm in stressful situations.
Ability to work outside in extreme weather conditions.
Ability to hear and see acutely during the day and night time conditions.
Submit to and pass criminal offender records check (C.O.R.I.) and sexual offender records check (S.O.R.I.) at time of hire and as required during employment.
Submit to and pass pre-employment drug screening and physical duties test.
Must be willing to work flexible and extended schedule including weekends, holidays, breaks, and cover other shifts as needed.
Ability to handle confidential information with discretion and in accordance with FERPA and HIPAA guidelines.
All new employees must complete the FERPA, Anti-Harassment, and any other required online trainings within 15 days of employment.
Must adhere to University COVID-19 testing, symptom tracking and all other COVID protocols established by the University.
Must complete COVID-19 online training on first day of employment.
Ability to adhere to University policies and procedures.
Should be committed to a culture of diversity, respect and inclusion; demonstrated ability to build working relationships and work harmoniously with people having a wide variety of backgrounds, perspectives, and experiences different from ones' own.
General knowledge of the University's mission, purpose and goals and the role this position plays in achieving those goals.
*Working Conditions:*
Campus Public Safety Officers work alone in isolated areas; walk and stand for prolonged periods of time; lift and carry heavy objects or people; travel to other University locations.

*Additional Information:*
*Commitment to Diversity, Equity, and Inclusion*

Bay Path University is a diverse community devoted to proactively nurturing a campus-wide thingy.
Bay Path University is a smoke- and tobacco-free community.
All offers of employment are contingent on satisfactory background checking.

*Application Instructions:*
Applicants for this position should attach a cover letter, resume / curriculum vitae, the contact information for four (4) professional, work related references and any other relevant information pertaining to this position and your candidacy. Please apply online. Faxes and emails will not be accepted. 
Bay Path University is dedicated to building a culturally diverse and pluralistic faculty committed to teaching and learning in a multicultural environment and strongly encourages applications from minorities, women and all underrepresented backgrounds. An Equal Opportunity Employer, Bay Path University is committed to fostering diversity in its student body, faculty, and staff. 
In compliance with the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA), if you have a disability and require a reasonable accommodation to apply for a position please email us at [email protected] or call 413-565-1168.

Bay Path University is an affirmative action equal opportunity employer, committed to fostering diversity in its student body, faculty and staff.


----------

